
Add multitouch gesture support to laptops running Linux - r11t
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-touchpad/index.html?ca=dgr-twtrLXSwipAppsdth-A&S_TACT=105AGY83&S_CMP=TWDW
======
l0nwlf
I made a Multitouch table once which uses pymt library (thanks to
<http://www.nuigroup.com/> ). It can be operated on linux but needed a custom-
made multitouch table. The effort of synchronizing synaptic touchpad,which is
most widespread touchpad with multitouch gestures is a worthy effort. Will be
keeping tab on its progress.

------
ondra
Unfortunately it's only an imitation of multitouch -
[http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/9051_Multi-
touch_on...](http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/9051_Multi-
touch_on_resistive_touch.php) is IMHO much more impressive.

